# Deep sea trolling gear?



## HMAShobie

hey guys,

I have a Hobie Revolution 13 and I'm keen to take it out beyond the river systems and sheltered waters that I've been paddling in for so many years. I'm keen to try some deep lure/trolling fishing around some reefs and other areas and try target some Mackerel and tuna, stuff like that. Anywhere from Mooloolaba- Harvey bay (also up the inside coast of frazer island). Can anyone suggest some good sports in these areas and in between? and what gear i'll need to invest into? Would be really appreciated.

note: Im not looking for spot X, I'm just after some spots that could get me started in my quest for different species.

thanks all  
Morgan


----------

